# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvelvoite

## Mikko Laaksonen

Joukkoliikenteen kaksinkertaistaminen - ketjussa on tullut esille, että joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäämisen yksi edellytys on, että tulisi laissa säätää joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvelvoite.

Tämä tarkoittaa seuraavaa:

Laissa säädetään, että jollakin viranomaisella on velvoite huolehtia siitä, että esimerkiksi taajama-alueilla on riittävän tasoinen joukkoliikenne.

Ehdotan pohdittavaksi, millainen tämä velvoite olisi.

Muutama oma näkökohtani:
- Velvoite tulisi määritellä uudessa henkilöliikennelaissa ja huomioida mm. maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaissa.
- Nykyisen valtio-kunta - jaon puitteissa velvoitteen tulisi olla kunnilla, koska kunnilla on kaavoitusmonopoli
- Kuntien tulisi voida järjestää joukkoliikenne yhdessä muiden kuntien kanssa esimerkiksi perustamalla alueellinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen tai liittymällä tällaiseen
- Kunnilla ja alueellisilla joukkoliikenneviranomaisilla tulisi olla mahdollisuus valita erilaisten joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapojen ja joukkoliikennevälineiden välillä.
- Velvoitteen tulisi tarkoittaa sitä, että taajamissa on käytettävissä jokapäiväinen (myös lauantaisin, sunnuntaisin ja kesäisin) ja kokopäiväinen (riittävä vuorotarjonta) joukkoliikenne kohtuullisella kävelyetäisyydellä kotoa
- Velvoite tulisi todennäköisesti määritellä kahtena osana:
1) Suurissa taajamissa ja kaupunkiseuduilla taajamien sisäinen joukkoliikenne
2) Pienissä taajamissa yhteydet muihin taajamiin

Velvoitteen suhteesta taajamarakenteeseen:

Taajaman sisäisen joukkoliikenteen tarve tulisi määritellä jollakin absoluuttisilla asukas- ja maantieteellisillä kriteereillä, esimerkiksi: taajaman sisäinen joukkoliikenne on järjestettävä, jos taajaman asukasluku on yli 10 000 asukasta, tai jos taajaman asukasluku on yli 5 000 asukasta ja sen suurin ulottuvuus on yli 4 km.

Joukkoliikenteen tasossa tulisi olla selvä porrastus siten että:
- Taajamassa, jossa ei ole sisäisen joukkoliikenteen tarvetta, on velvoite järjestää joukkoliikenne lähimpään kuntakeskukseen ja kuntakeskuksesta maakuntakeskukseen.
- Porrastetaan palvelutasovelvoitteet taajamassa: pienet taajamat, pikkukaupungit, keskisuuret kaupungit, suuret kaupungit
- Määritellään keskisuurissa ja suurissa kaupungeissa taajaman sisäiset palvelutasovyöhykkeet: minimipalvelutaso, peruspalvelutaso, kilpailukykyinen taso, yksityisautoon verrattuna parempi palvelutaso.

----------


## kemkim

> palvelutasovyöhykkeet: minimipalvelutaso, peruspalvelutaso, kilpailukykyinen taso, yksityisautoon verrattuna parempi palvelutaso.


Mitkä olisivat sopivia palvelutasoja? Itse ehdotan tässä 50 000 - 100 000 asukkaan kaupunkiseuduille (huom. seuduille) sopivia vuorovälejä. Täältä voi katsella noita seutujen asukaslukuja:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaupunki

Sopiva vuoroväli olisi mielestäni kerrostaloalueelle 20 min ma-su kaikkina aikoina. Omakotialueelle 30 min vuoroväli olisi kohtuullinen. Varhain aamulla ja myöhään illalla sunnuntaisin kaiken liikenteen voisi hoitaa Sampo-kyydin tapaan yhdistettyinä, etukäteen tilattuina kuljetuksina, mikäli matkustajamäärä olisi liian pieni. Voisiko noin yleensä Sampo-kyydin tapaisia kuljetuksia hyödyntää nykyistä enemmän joukkoliikenneverkossa matalan kysynnän tilanteissa?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Mielestäni asiaa tulee selkiyttää siten, että maankäyttö- ja rakennuslakiin sekä uuteen henkilöliikennelakiin säädetään joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvelvoite, jonka aiheuttamat kustannukset tulee huomioida kaavoituksessa. 
> 
> Joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvelvoitteen säätäminen on aivan keskeinen osa joukkoliikenteen kaksinkertaistamisen toteuttamista.


Hieno ajatus.
Näin saadaan kahden hinnan markkinat, uusille bussikaava-alueille oma joukkoliikennekaavahintataso ja sitten vanhojen alueiden hintataso. Uusille alueille joukkoliikennehintatasoon muuttavat sitten ne 25-35-vuotiaat jotka muutenkin pursuavat rahaa ja vaurautta ja ne muut, niin, minnekäs ne menevätkään?
Vastaavan ilmiön sai aikaiseksi ympäristöministeriö jo yli 10 vuotta sitten G3-määräyksillään missä määrättiin rakennusten kerros- ja sisäkorkeudet nousemaan. Kumma kyllä, uusien rakennusten hintataso nousi saman verran lisättynä arvonlisäverolla 22% ja nykyisellään se sama kohonnut hintataso on kätevästi jo hinnoiteltu vanhojen (pre 1995) asuntojenkin hintoihin sisään. Nyt yksi suurista ihmetyksen aiheista on asuntojen hintataso. Joukkoliikennekaavojen vaatiminen kunnilta etenkin joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvelvoitteen kanssa nostaa ilman muuta kustannustasoa jonka maksajia ovat myös keskikaupungin pipo- ja polkupyöräosaston kuntalaiset. Yksittäisellä asuinalueella ei riitä muusta kunnasta poikkeavan palvelun veronmaksukyky ellei alueita kaavoiteta todella tehokkaasti. Tehokkaan kaavan alue pitäisi sitten vielä asuttaakin ja mielellään vielä sellaisilla veronmaksajilla joilla on maksukykyä ja -halua.

Mielestäni tarkastelet koko joukkoliikenteen kuljetusosuuden kasvattamista ihan väärästä päästä. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen en mitenkään näe tapahtuvan nykyisissä rauhan ajan ja demokratian oloissa pakkokeinoista lähtien.

Edellä on puhuttu hinta- ja normiohjauksesta joilla voidaan joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta kohentaa, ja ovatkin mielestäni oikeinkin kelpoja tapoja vaikuttaa ihmisten toimintaan siten että ihmiset tekisivät valintojaan yhteiskunnan kannalta mielekkäästi. Normiohjauksen keinona vain joukkoliikenteen järjestämispakko on melkoisen kova keino enkä näe sellaisella mitään tulevaisuutta. Ihmisten liikkumisen ohjaamisessa pakko on melkoisen heikko tapa toimia.

Joukkoliikenteellä itsellään on myös malka silmässään siinä miksi sen osuus on laskenut ja laskee entisestään. Edellä mainitut katoksettomat värjöttelypisteet eivät kilpaile henkilöauton kanssa kovastikaan, sotkuiset töherretyt tms. likaiset kulkuvälineet tai epäystävälliset asiakaspalvelun ammattilaiset omalta osaltaan antavat kaikki kilpailuvälineet henkilöauton hallintaan. Yksityisautoilu on sen kovasta hinnasta huolimatta kasvanut valtavasti pariin viime vuosikymmeneen ja näyttää kasvavan yhä. Joukkoliikennepuoli keskittyy lähinnä riitelemään keskenään siitä ajetaanko junalla, metrolla, raitiovaunulla vai bussilla. Ainakaan Espoossa se ei loppujen lopuksi aja yhden sukupolven aikana millään niistä, yksityisauto on sitä vastoin vaihdettu samassa ajassa 10 kertaa uuteen, joten se siitä ekologisesta hurskastelusta.

Kuten edellä on myös tuotu esille, on varmastikin syytä miettiä sitäkin, miksi liikennemäärät kasvavat ollenkaan. Helsingin ja koko pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteessä on valtava määrä (pakko-) kulkijoita joiden tekemää liikennettä olisi mahdollista vähentää tai jopa kokonaan poistaa. Nämä toimet ovat toki kansalaisille itselleenkin mahdollisia vaikkapa työpaikkaa vaihtamalla. Työtä tekevä on kuitenkin vain toinen osapuoli työsopimuksessa, työmatkaliikenteessä kai se koko 1-,3-,4- ja Porvoontien porukka pääsääntöisesti aamuin-illoin on joten ehkä voi miettiä sitäkin miksi sen porukan pitää tulla ollenkaan matkojen takaa Pasilaan. Eli mitä se Stakes siellä Hakaniemessä tekee, menkööt Mikkeliin siitä. Sinne ei ole kenenkään pakko muuttaa, mutta eipä ole mikkeliläisten pakko kulkea tai muuttaa Hakaniemeenkään. Käsittääkseni verotusta voi tehdä muuallakin kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, vaikkapa Turussa tai Savonlinnassa. Ainakin Lapin läänissä on koko yritysverotus keskitetty Kemiin ja etäisyys ei tunnu olevan ongelma Enontekiön tai Utsjoen yrittäjille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hieno ajatus.
> Näin saadaan kahden hinnan markkinat, uusille bussikaava-alueille oma joukkoliikennekaavahintataso ja sitten vanhojen alueiden hintataso. Uusille alueille joukkoliikennehintatasoon muuttavat sitten ne 25-35-vuotiaat jotka muutenkin pursuavat rahaa ja vaurautta ja ne muut, niin, minnekäs ne menevätkään?


Tällä hetkellä on kaikkialla autokaavahinnasto. Siitä maksavat myös ne, jotka eivät halua tai tarvitse autoa sen lisäksi, että he usein maksavat myös korkeampia asuntojen hintoja. Vaikka siis elävät aiheuttaen vähemmän taloudellista rasitusta yhteiskunnalle.




> Mielestäni tarkastelet koko joukkoliikenteen kuljetusosuuden kasvattamista ihan väärästä päästä. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen en mitenkään näe tapahtuvan nykyisissä rauhan ajan ja demokratian oloissa pakkokeinoista lähtien.


Mutta autoilun kehittäminen tapahtuu ja on tapahtunut pakkokeinoin. Sekö on hyväksyttävää? Mikko Laaksosen kirjoittamassa ajatuksessa pyrkimys on vasta asettaa autoon ja joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvat elämäntavat samalle tasolle lainsäädännössä nostamalla joukkoliikenteeseen pakottaminen yhtäläiseksi autoiluun pakottamisen kanssa.




> Edellä on puhuttu hinta- ja normiohjauksesta joilla voidaan joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta kohentaa, ja ovatkin mielestäni oikeinkin kelpoja tapoja vaikuttaa ihmisten toimintaan siten että ihmiset tekisivät valintojaan yhteiskunnan kannalta mielekkäästi. Normiohjauksen keinona vain joukkoliikenteen järjestämispakko on melkoisen kova keino enkä näe sellaisella mitään tulevaisuutta. Ihmisten liikkumisen ohjaamisessa pakko on melkoisen heikko tapa toimia.


Autoiluun pakottaminen on tapahtunut juuri normiohjauksella. Ja kaiken lisäksi autoiluun liittyvä normisto ohjaa ja määrää jopa kaavoituksen yksityiskohtia. Autoilunormien mukaan ei voi enää rakentaa sellaista ympäristöä, jota ihmiset pitävä viihtyisänä ja kauniina. Tästä oli arkkitehti Matti Visannin oiva esitelmä viime keskiviikkona Efekon Liikenne 2007 -tapahtumassa. Visanti on luennoinut onneksi samasta asiasta myös kaavoituksen opiskelijoille TKK:ssa. Sillä ei lainsäädäntö muutu, mutta ainakin kaavoittajat tulevat asiasta tietoiseksi.




> Joukkoliikenteellä itsellään on myös malka silmässään siinä miksi sen osuus on laskenut ja laskee entisestään. Edellä mainitut katoksettomat värjöttelypisteet eivät kilpaile henkilöauton kanssa kovastikaan, sotkuiset töherretyt tms. likaiset kulkuvälineet tai epäystävälliset asiakaspalvelun ammattilaiset omalta osaltaan antavat kaikki kilpailuvälineet henkilöauton hallintaan.


Tässä olet oikeassa. Valitettavasti on suomalainen yleinen tapa tuudittautua siihen, että uskotellaan täällä oltavan kaikessa muita parempia, ja lopulta uskottelijat ilmeisesti uskovat omaan petokseensa itsekin. Olen havainnut, ettei tämä koske ainoastaan joukkoliikennettä, vaan mm. sosiaaliturvaa ja terveydenhuoltoa. Siinä asiassa koko alan arvostuksesta kertonee jotain käynnissä oleva TeHy:n työtaistelu. Mutta samahan on tilanne joukkoliikenteessäkin. Jos alalla on työvoimapula ja palkkataso heikko, ala ei ole arvossa.




> Kuten edellä on myös tuotu esille, on varmastikin syytä miettiä sitäkin, miksi liikennemäärät kasvavat ollenkaan. Helsingin ja koko pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteessä on valtava määrä (pakko-) kulkijoita joiden tekemää liikennettä olisi mahdollista vähentää tai jopa kokonaan poistaa.


Juuri näin. Mutta autoilun normeista lähtevä ja muut kulkumuodot sivuuttava lakiin perustuva kaavoituskäytäntö ei tue tällaista kehitystä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Normiohjauksen keinona vain joukkoliikenteen järjestämispakko on melkoisen kova keino enkä näe sellaisella mitään tulevaisuutta.


Esittämäsi kommentin perusteella olet ymmärtänyt asian kahdessa suhteessa oleellisesti väärin.

Ensinnäkin, Suomessa on tällä hetkellä keskeinen ongelma, että millään taholla ei YTV - alueen ulkopuolella ole velvoitetta järjestää kysyntää vastaava joukkoliikenne. Turku ja Tampere ovat itse vapaaehtoisesti ottaneet tämän velvoitteen lähinnä siitä historiallisesta syystä, että niillä on ollut kunnalliset raitiotie- ja johdinautolaitokset.

Jos joukkoliikennettä ei ole, sitä ei voi käyttää.

Jos joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvelvoitetta ei ole, kunnat voivat vapaasti kaavoittaa ja toteuttaa täysin autoon tukeutuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta.

Toisekseen, en tietystikään tarkoittanut, että velvoite koskisi vain uusia kaavoitettavia alueita vaan yhtäläisesti kaikkia taajama-alueita. Ei synny mitään "kahden hinnan" alueita vaan kunnat joutuvat yhtäläisesti järjestämään joukkoliikenteen alueille, joilla sille on sama tarve.

----------

